# Gto Gears?



## trevor (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey i have a question were can i get some 4-11 gears for my 06 gto?


Cause its almost impossible to find them and the dealer wont sell them.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Do a google search for Difftecnics or JHP. Not sure if they make 4.11's, I know they make 3.90's.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Why- won't that make it less of a highway cruiser and more of a 0 to 60 monster?


----------



## trevor (Nov 12, 2008)

i could care less about the gass mileage its for the track. Ya its the 391s srry not the 4-11's 

anyone know a reliable place to buy them from?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just bought a gear set from Randy`s Ring and Pinion.
Randy's Ring & Pinion


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Rukee.

I just dropped mine off for the rear end acting up. Just had the tranny replaced under warranty, now the rear diff growls, howls and locks up in parking lots, makes loud thuds and pops when lifting/applying throttle. It's amazing how GM can't figure out why they' can't stay in business when you have these geniuses working in their service bays. I swear, my car is in worse shape than it was before I took it in. lol.

I'm looking to replace the rear gears as well. I see diff's on ebay for under $100, and am tempted to have a spare one built. Wasn't sure where to start looking... so your post was totally helpful.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

There are places that cell complete diff units, housing, gears, everything ready to bolt in. 

might be a good upgrade for you


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

raspantienator said:


> Why- won't that make it less of a highway cruiser and more of a 0 to 60 monster?


i have 4.56's in my 2006 gto and it does fine on the highway. but i am an m6 and in 6th at 70mph i am turning just over 2000rpm mabe 2200 at most


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

thebassbass said:


> i have 4.56's in my 2006 gto and it does fine on the highway. but i am an m6 and in 6th at 70mph i am turning just over 2000rpm mabe 2200 at most


Oh dude I gotta know where you got the gears. I would love to do some serious gears like that. I just haven't found where to get gears at all for our goats. Mine is a '05.


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

AaronGough said:


> Oh dude I gotta know where you got the gears. I would love to do some serious gears like that. I just haven't found where to get gears at all for our goats. Mine is a '05.


i just got mine from jegs. but i have swap out for a soild rear and am running gears for a ford 9"


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

thebassbass said:


> i have 4.56's in my 2006 gto and it does fine on the highway. but i am an m6 and in 6th at 70mph i am turning just over 2000rpm mabe 2200 at most


you must have huge tires . i turn 2100 @ 70 mph with 3.91s


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

thebassbass said:


> i have 4.56's in my 2006 gto and it does fine on the highway. but i am an m6 and in 6th at 70mph i am turning just over 2000rpm mabe 2200 at most


your car is awesome! and i love the solid rear axel swap.:cheers


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> you must have huge tires . i turn 2100 @ 70 mph with 3.91s


i do run a 28" tall rear tire if i didn't it would be rediculess


----------

